# Security dogs at Aruba airport



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm all for the added security, but someone mentioned to that there were security dogs at the Aruba customs.  This is of concern to me because my 8yr old had a very bad experience with a dog with a bite to the face by a german sherpard, and few years back. He has panic attacks around them now. 

Do the dogs actually go up to all the people? Can I arrange for a different screening for him somehow? This is very concerning to me, and I haven't even mentioned to my wife yet.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 30, 2009)

What are the dogs looking for? Drugs? Guns? Are the dogs just sniffing around the airport or what? Where did you hear this? We are going there next month. Are the dogs in the departures area only ( b/c  all arrivals have been screened @ their departure airport)?

Smooth Air


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know about Aruba (thats on our list sometime), but the security dogs that were in PV Mexico when we came back, were small dogs, not mean or intimidating at all.  They did not come up to us but just walked around the whole area.   You might be able to call the airport directly and explain the situation to them.   But because of security, they might not be willing to discuss it.  Good Luck.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 30, 2009)

The dogs arent used for people. The generally walk the dogs around checked luggage to sniff for drugs. Dont worry they wont be actually checking people.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 30, 2009)

gmarine said:


> The dogs arent used for people. The generally walk the dogs around checked luggage to sniff for drugs. Dont worry they wont be actually checking people.



Are they german shepards? Has anyone seen them? Its especially stressful with those dogs. otherwise he's much better now. We have a dog who he loves so that makes it better, but the german shepards really scare him.


----------



## wilma (Jan 30, 2009)

Many of the dogs are beagles and are very low key.


----------



## carlrocky (Jan 31, 2009)

*Dogs*

I think you will find all the airports have dogs. You may not see them at all. They are used for drug and explosive devices.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 31, 2009)

We saw dogs at Miami airport, while waiting to pick up our luggage to transfer to our connecting flight. One was a cute little beagle, employed by the Department of Agriculture (according to the vest it wore), presumably to sniff for seeds and produce. The other one was a golden retriever, sniffing for explosives. Their handlers had them sniff luggage, not people.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 31, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Are they german shepards? Has anyone seen them? Its especially stressful with those dogs. otherwise he's much better now. We have a dog who he loves so that makes it better, but the german shepards really scare him.



Surely the simplest solution is for you to stand between the child and the dog, and NOT to make a fuss.  Children, like dogs, register the reaction of others around them and act accordingly.  If you are calm around the dogs it will help the child.  I can understand his concern over German Shepherds as I was also attacked by one when I was 5.


----------



## Dollie (Jan 31, 2009)

We were in Aruba from 12/12/08 to 12/19/08 and did not see any dogs at the airport.  On entry to Aruba we spent a long time standing in line to go through customs.  The lines were still long when we left.  There may have been dogs but we didn't see any.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 31, 2009)

Have never seen any dogs in the Aruba airport - they may have been there but never saw any.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 31, 2009)

I spoke with my son about the possiblity and he's really maturing before my eyes. He recognizes that he'll be nervous if he sees a German Sheperd, but he says he'll deal with it and stay close to me. I told him I would never let the dog get close to him and he seemed to take comfort in that. He's really excited about the trip, so that is offsetting alot of his fear. 



Its funny though, I guess its bound to happen, somewhere, but when I was researching on the web, I came across a story about a sniff dog nipping a kid. Nothing serious but it does happen.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 31, 2009)

When we were coming back from Aruba, we were "caught" by the, what I like to say was the "Beagle Patrol" sniffing out agricultural products.

We knew we couldn't bring these products home, but my wife had an orange in her pocket that she planned on eating sometime before the flight and forgot about it. 

When we were going through customs, we chuckled about it with the agent and she said, "It was a good thing we didn't get stopped by the German Shepard".  She said he was the bomb-sniffing dog  .

The beagles were very low keyed and the handler was very open about what the dog was doing (no covert operation going on).  I would assume the same would even be true of the German Shepards.  

Service dogs and their handlers are well trained to deal with scared children, etc, but I always cautioned my children NOT to approach any service dog unless OK'ed by the handler.


----------



## Marge007 (Jan 31, 2009)

They use German Shepherds at Orlando all of the time. FYI. But I have never seen them approaching people.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Marge007 said:


> They use German Shepherds at Orlando all of the time. FYI. But I have never seen them approaching people.


If anyone has any explosive "residue" on their person, I'm sure the dogs will approach quickly.  In fact I hope so. 

That is until the ACLU accuses the dogs of "profiling"


----------



## gretel (Feb 1, 2009)

*Aruba airport*

Just came back from Aruba and saw no dogs either coming or going. In all the times I have visited the island (5 within the last three years), I have not seen dogs at the airport.


----------



## wrxdoug (Feb 1, 2009)

We went to aruba last May and no dogs.  In cancun last April, however, they had yellow labs sniffing luggage but did not go near people.   Dogs can be seen any where at a distance so as your child gets older you might need to desensitize him to seeing them.  I have never seen dogs trained to sniff out drugs or explosives approach a child, they are on duty when looking for items and very focused on luggage.  Individuals are searched by police and only once did a see a dog approach an adult who they slowly went to and sat next to quietly and that adult was taken away by police.  Interestingly, the dog did not even sniff the person but the luggage then sat right by them to the side a slight distance away.  I wouldn't worry too much unless your child panics seeing them at a distance but I am not sure aruba is a big dog airport.  Anyone here actually seen dogs in aruba's airport?  I have been several times and never seen any there.  Doug


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I bring a can of coffee from home to Aruba or will the dogs go after my luggage??

Smooth Air


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 2, 2009)

We returned from our 6th trip to Aruba in August and saw dogs for the first time.  They were very conspicuous and really slowed down the customs/immigration process as they would hand inspect anything the dogs "hit on" and hold the line while doing so.

We flew on Jet Blue and arrived approx 2 hours late.  I asked an official why the dogs were in use this time.  He said it was a regular occurence when a flight from a certain country arrives..............they were targeting passengers that had just landed from Bogata, Columbia.


----------



## jlugo415 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Airport Dogs Aruba*

Yes, the Aruba customs have airport dogs, mostly they use a Labrador in the arrivals area but sometimes also a Belgian Malinois, and it also depends from where the flights are coming. If you arrive at a time that there are only arrivals from the US most probably you wont see any dogs.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't see one dog, anywhere in Aruba, or Miami upon return for that matter.
Customs couldn't have been easier in Aruba, they just waived my family of 4 right through.

One note just as an FYI. US Customs is now actually done at the Aruba airport, so there is nothing in Miami to go through. This is apparently a very new procedure. Its somewhat strange because you have to have your bags screened twice before boarding the plane when returning to US, once by the Aruba authorities and again by US Customs.

Its somewhat of time-consuming process where you get your bags screened, retrieve them from baggage claim and then have to do the same with US Customs in separate part of Auba airport. Even so, it is better than waiting to have it done in Miami. Now once you land you are free to go get your bags and be on your way.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 20, 2009)

Joe-
They've been doing that for a few years at least. Very convenient, although they recommend you get to the airport in Aruba 3 hours beforehand, and there have been many posts from people saying the process can take 2.5-2.75 hours. A few weeks ago we were at the gate in half an hour, so didn't need nearly those 3 hours, and that was on a Saturday; don't know if it is because tourism in general is down due to the economy, but was a bit atypical.


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 20, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Joe-
> They've been doing that for a few years at least. Very convenient, although they recommend you get to the airport in Aruba 3 hours beforehand, and there have been many posts from people saying the process can take 2.5-2.75 hours. A few weeks ago we were at the gate in half an hour, so didn't need nearly those 3 hours, and that was on a Saturday; don't know if it is because tourism in general is down due to the economy, but was a bit atypical.



When we flew out of Aruba, the lines were long.  For a minute, I thought I was in Disney World.  
_"Looks like I can see the beginning of the line.  Oh, crap, it's just going around the corner ​_


----------



## CarolF (Feb 20, 2009)

From my experience and understanding, the dogs just walk through the airports.  They do not seek contact with people nor make eye contact.  Their acute sense of smell together with their training means they are able to detect problems and alert their handlers in an unobtrusive manner, usually by sitting near to the offending person or item.  Given some cultures find dogs offensive, and a fear of dogs is not uncommon, it would be poor practice to create mayhem in airports and distract staff from important work.  Apart from that, terrified families running around a busy airport in distress just isn't good PR for anyone  .


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 22, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I didn't see one dog, anywhere in Aruba, or Miami upon return for that matter.
> Customs couldn't have been easier in Aruba, they just waived my family of 4 right through.
> 
> One note just as an FYI. US Customs is now actually done at the Aruba airport, so there is nothing in Miami to go through. This is apparently a very new procedure. Its somewhat strange because you have to have your bags screened twice before boarding the plane when returning to US, once by the Aruba authorities and again by US Customs.
> ...




US customs and immigration has been done in Aruba at least 8 years.


----------

